
China’s Rover Reveals Moon’s Hidden Depths - ForFreedom
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/from-the-lunar-far-side-chinas-rover-reveals-moons-hidden-depths/
======
Cthulhu_
"The Chang’e-4 mission appears to have found material excavated from a frozen
magma ocean far below the lunar surface"

Rock. They found rock. No need to make water analogies for rock.

~~~
saagarjha
“Ocean” is a commonly used term for large quantities of liquid. Calling the
rock “a frozen magma ocean” is correct and descriptive.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
There's a specific geological term for that (I forget what it is) but it
doesn't sound as impressive as "magma ocean".

All non-sedimentary rock was liquid at some point. They did simply find rock.
It just so happens that they think this rock is exposed rock from the mantle.
It's not like some volcano farted this out and that's somehow interesting. The
word "ocean" also carries a lot of connotations that are not really applicable
to a bunch of hot rock that was exposed by an impact. It's not like this was
some pool of lava that was sloshing around up there.

~~~
yeahitslikethat
Metamorphic rock can come from sedimentary rock.

